# silver bullet again



## el gringo (Mar 17, 2011)

I am about to start making the conrods for the bullet. Does anyone have experience running this engine and might suggest changing the compression ratio from Bobs *6.3:1. * The crank and pistons have been built.

thanks,
Ray M


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 17, 2011)

I built the V4 Peewee and it is fine. Cave you made your camshaft yet?


----------



## Dave G (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi Ray,
 I built my Silver Bullet to print and it runs fine. It will start with the hand crank easily. Also, listen to Steve's advice on camshafts, his V-4 Peewee has a sound that is quite enviable, I wish my Bullet sounded like it. This was the first model IC engine that I built and it always seems to be a favorite at the shows. Good luck with your build and keep us posted. Dave


----------



## el gringo (Mar 17, 2011)

thanks, I made the cam on the mill with rotary table as per drawings although the intake lobes have the same lift as the exhaust, hope that is not a big deal  .Would like to know about Steve's cam design.
Ray M


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 18, 2011)

el gringo  said:
			
		

> thanks, I made the cam on the mill with rotary table as per drawings although the intake lobes have the same lift as the exhaust, hope that is not a big deal  .Would like to know about Steve's cam design.
> Ray M




No big deal Ray. I Changed the lobe design to give my engine a warmer sound. Keep up the good work and post lots of pictures!!


----------



## el gringo (Mar 18, 2011)

I will send progress pics (I take them as I go), if I remember how to post them!!

Ray M


----------



## el gringo (Mar 19, 2011)

progress pic


----------



## el gringo (Mar 19, 2011)

one more pic/bottom of head


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 19, 2011)

NICE!!!


----------



## el gringo (May 20, 2011)

I am getting to a point where I need to decide on a carburetor. Bob's text instructions don't match the drawing I have. He mentions a Bruce Satra carb, and 'some builders ' using a purchased engine.
what carb has been used successfully on the Silver Bullet?
Anyone know of the Satra carb or should I contact Bruce?
If I decide to purchase a carb (OS or whatever) what would be a proper size? 
All/any help will be mucho appreciated.

Ray M


----------



## Dave G (May 20, 2011)

Hi Ray, I bought my castings from Bob back in 2000. I think it was the first show that he had them available at. I built the carb to his plans and have been satisfied with it. I'm sure this was his first gen carb design and I know his later plans had a different design and I have also seen these run well on others engines. Mine does seem to run out of fuel at higher rpms but it does start easily, Dave


----------



## metalmad (May 20, 2011)

Looks like u are well into it 
Looking great, Will be watching.
Pete


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 20, 2011)

I used his carb on the Peewee V4 of his design. Again it seems to work well.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-JRQGPswVA[/ame]


----------



## el gringo (May 21, 2011)

thanks for all the helpful response.
Hope my bullet rus as good as the peewee!

The carb dwgs I have are {MINIMAX carb by bob Shores 1/1/04 #sb- 17, came with set.}
I also have a drwg by Bob Shores that he sent me dated 4/25/02. #sc-1 titled 'small gas engines shores carburetor' dwg note: suitable for engines with.625 to .750 bore.

both are compensated drum type.
any one familiar with either if these?
thanks 
Ray M


----------



## el gringo (May 21, 2011)

I turned a boss on the bell housing to take a friction fit delrin doughnut holding a hall sensor. the aluminum disc has the magnet in it and has ten radial settings for timing.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (May 21, 2011)

el gringo  said:
			
		

> thanks for all the helpful response.
> Hope my bullet rus as good as the peewee!
> 
> The carb dwgs I have are {MINIMAX carb by bob Shores 1/1/04 #sb- 17, came with set.}
> ...



The carb on Peewee is a minimix


----------



## el gringo (May 22, 2011)

Thanks Steve, I will build the minimax for the bullet

Ray M


----------



## el gringo (May 30, 2011)

Water pump.  Gears rescued from a retired Kowasaki VSR drill /redux


----------



## el gringo (Jun 6, 2011)

el gringo  said:
			
		

> Water pump.  Gears rescued from a retired Kowasaki VSR drill /redux


----------



## el gringo (Aug 2, 2011)

prelim pics of assembled engine sans radiator. the funny hose from pump to head is to provide lube water to keep the pump wet for short test runs.
*Steve,* I used the Bob Shores "small gas engine carburetor" drwg SC-1 dated 4/25/02 ( same as the MINIMAX but a tad larger) Thanks for the suggestion 
note on dwg (suitable for engines with .625 to.750 bore)
I am building the radiator by expanding your method shown on the radiator thread, pics forthcoming.










by the way the engine starts and runs nicely

Ray M


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Aug 2, 2011)

el gringo  said:
			
		

> *Steve,* I used the Bob Shores "small gas engine carburetor" drwg SC-1 dated 4/25/02 ( same as the MINIMAX but a tad larger) Thanks for the suggestion
> 
> I am building the radiator by expanding your method shown on the radiator thread, pics forthcoming.



Glad all went well with the carb. I just built another radiator for the small V8. Method worked again. Looking forward to seeing your radiator.


----------



## el gringo (Aug 3, 2011)

The fan

.050 brass sandwiched between.125 alum. Removed from rotary table after shaping with .125 carbide two flute end mill







resulting flat fan ready for tweaking the blades





Ray M


----------



## Mosey (Aug 3, 2011)

Now I got some better aluminum sheet material, and sandwiched it between thicker stuff as you did. I also used mucho aluminum lube, and a sharp end mill. Guess what, it works beautifully. Now I can stop goofing around and get that pesky fan behind me. Lessons learned by newbie.


----------



## el gringo (Aug 5, 2011)

Mosey; 

What is aluminum lube?

Ray M


----------



## Mosey (Aug 5, 2011)

TapMagic for Aluminum. It increases the cutting speed 2-3x, reduces heat, and generally aids the machining. Very good stuff for me.


----------



## el gringo (Oct 3, 2011)

why does photobucket delete pictures?


----------



## el gringo (Oct 3, 2011)

RADIATOR

drilling holes thru top and bottom tanks with fins sandwitched between





finished holes





Tubes cut and spacers rady to assemble. The spacers (next size larger telescopic tube) allow the assembly to be soldered only at tube penetrations inside tanks.













top and bottom tanks w/tubes assy





Top and bottem tank covers ready to be attached





Finished and installed with side shrouds.


----------



## kustomkb (Oct 3, 2011)

Beautiful job building your engine!

I love the hand crank. Does it utilize a one-way bearing?


----------



## el gringo (Oct 3, 2011)

yes KB, a roller clutch from SPDI
Ray M


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Oct 3, 2011)

Very nice job on the radiator. And the entire engine for that matter. Any video of it running?


----------



## dsquire (Oct 3, 2011)

el gringo  said:
			
		

> yes KB, a roller clutch from SPDI
> Ray M



Ray

I love the way you have used the old time hand crank along with the one way bearing. Definitely give it that old look right off the bat. The radiator also adds class to the whole display. Yes, I did notice that there is also an engine in there and it is also a fine specimen. Nice work Ray and thanks for showing it to us. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## el gringo (Oct 3, 2011)

how to post video?....Photobucket?

ray M


----------



## Dave G (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Ray, your Bullet looks great. It's a nice engine to build isn't it? Dave


----------

